# Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli 







*Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren: 
Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg ​*
Der "Württembergische Anglerverein e.V."  aus Stuttgart mit seinem streitbaren 1. Vorsitzenden Hans-Hermann Schock hat nach eigenen Angaben nach 2 Jahren Kampf einen Sieg gegen Regierung und Landesfischereiverband erzielt.

Bisher gab es ein Monopol für den Landesfischereiverband, quasi eine Gelddruckmaschine, zur Abhaltung der Kurse für die Prüfung zum Fischereischein. 

Laut WAV soll das alleine 350.000 Euro pro Jahr gebracht haben. 

In einem Bericht zum Thema berichtet der WAV kurz:
Kurs zur Fischereischeinprüfung
Endlich Problem gelöst.

Der WAV verzichtet auf eine Klage, da die Regierung nun die Landesfischereiverordnung entsprechend ändern wird. 
Da wohl auch die Rechtsabteilung in den 2 Jahre dauernden Gesprächen am Ende eingesehen hatte, dass die Fischereiverordnung sowohl nicht gültig war, wie auch Hans-Hermann Schock nicht klein beigeben, sondern das notfalls vor Gericht durchfechten würde.

Ich versuche eine Freigabe für den ganzen Text zu erhalten vom WAV, ebenso will ich mich mit dem Ministerium in Verbindung setzen, um möglichst vielen Vereinen zu ermöglichen, auch selbständig ohne Verbandsbezahlung Kurse zur Prüfung anbieten zu können.

Bis dahin nur das presserechtlich eh erlaubte Zitat aus der Veröffentlichung des WAV:


> _Durch dieses geschriebene Unrecht wurde dem Landesfischereiverband ein Monopol zu den Fischereischeinkursen erteilt, was dem Verband jährliche Einkünfte von über 350 000 € sicherte.
> 
> Das ist nun vorbei. Hohe Geldsummen verdienen durch Unrecht.
> 
> ...



-----------------------------------------------​
Wenn das nun alles so kommt, sieht man es wieder einmal mehr, ob einer anglerfeindliche Bürokratie oder anglerfeindlichen Fischereiverbänden wie in Baden-Württemberg, einem der sicher anglerfeindlichsten Bundesländer der BRD, kann man beikommen..

Allerdings sicher NICHT mit einer Appeasementpolitik, einem abnicken und stillhalten, wie sie viele Vereine und Verbände fahren!

Sondern mit konsequenter Kompetenz und dem klaren Willen zu einer Klage, der auch glaubhaft vermittelt wird.

Daher bedanke ich mich beim WAV und  Hans-Hermann Schock für seinen Einsatz gegen Regierung und Fischereiverband und FÜR Angler und das Angeln. 

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 29.06. 2017, 10 Uhr 30*

Ich bedanke mich bei Hans-Hermann Schock, dem 1. Vorsitzenden des  "Württembergischen Anglerverein e.V.", der uns die Erlaubnis erteilte, die Veröffentlichung des WAV auch im Wortlaut bei uns einzustellen und zu veröffentlichen.

Quelle:
https://www.wav-stuttgart.de/Aktuell_1.html

Text:


> *Kurs zur Fischereischeinprüfung
> 
> Endlich Problem gelöst*
> Am 9. Mai waren wir mit unserem Rechtsanwalt zu einem klärenden Gespräch zu den Fischereischeinkursen im Landwirtschaftsministerium. Im Raum stand eine Klärung der Angelegenheit oder eine Klage gegen das Ministerium.
> ...


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Sehr gut so! Applaus für das Engagement des WAV und im Besonderen Hrn Schock! Werd zum Dank mal am WE seit Langem wieder als Gast am Neckarwasser vorbeischauen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Ja, mir gefällt auch jeder Zahn, der dem anglerfeindlichen LFV-BW gezogen wird, schon aus Prinzip, muss ich auch zugeben....


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es in der Zukunft auch alternative Termine gibt, als die ansonsten nur im Winter angebotenen Kurse?
Ob dieser Kurszwang Sinn macht, ist deshalb aber immer noch fragwürdig, weil die Aspiranten danach keinesfalls zu einem selbstständigen Angeln befähigt sind?
In meinen Augen eine reine  Geldbeschaffungsmaßnahme, auch wenn der "Kuchen" jetzt wohl geteilt werden muss!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Natürlich ist die Prüfung und sind Kurse zuerst einmal nur eine Gelddruckmaschinen für Behörden, Verbände, Vereine und Kursanbieter (je nach Bundesland) die kaum praktischen Wert haben, den grundsätzlichen Sinn/Unsinn kann man hier diskutieren:
 Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung.... 

*Einen GUTEN Grund* gibt es dennoch für die Prüfung (auch und gerade in B-W, vorgeführt von der FDP, vom Fraktionsvorrsitzenden Rülke):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Genauso vergessen wurden Jäger und Angler, die wertvollen Naturschutz  betreiben; *im Gegensatz zu den meisten Grünen sind Jäger und Angler sogar staatlich geprüfte Naturschützer.*“


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Zitat von Thomas9904  
"Genauso vergessen wurden Jäger und Angler, die wertvollen Naturschutz betreiben; im Gegensatz zu den meisten Grünen sind Jäger und Angler sogar staatlich geprüfte Naturschützer.“


An dieser neuen Argumentation pro Kurs und Prüfung ist schon was dran, muss ich zugeben!
 (aber erst nach Linkenheim!)

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Der einzige GUTE Grund für die jetzt existierenden Kurse und Prüfungen, den ich kenne/akzeptiere..

Davon ab zum Thema selber:
Gut, dass Hans-Hermann Schock sich hier wieder einmal mehr auf die Hinterbeine stellte gegen Regierung und Verband! 

NUR SO gehts!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

*Aktualisierung 29.06. 2017, 10 Uhr 30*

Ich bedanke mich bei Hans-Hermann Schock, dem 1. Vorsitzenden des  "Württembergischen Anglerverein e.V.", der uns die Erlaubnis erteilte, die Veröffentlichung des WAV auch im Wortlaut bei uns einzustellen und zu veröffentlichen.

Quelle:
https://www.wav-stuttgart.de/Aktuell_1.html

Text:


> *Kurs zur Fischereischeinprüfung
> 
> Endlich Problem gelöst*
> Am 9. Mai waren wir mit unserem Rechtsanwalt zu einem klärenden Gespräch zu den Fischereischeinkursen im Landwirtschaftsministerium. Im Raum stand eine Klärung der Angelegenheit oder eine Klage gegen das Ministerium.
> ...


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Finde ich super, dass sich da mal jemand getraut hat, Regierung und LFV die Stirn zu bieten. #6


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Dann muss der Landesverband die Untersagung ein die Vereine jetzt halt in seine Satzung schreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Wenn die Vereine so doof wären, die Beschneidung eigener Rechte in die Satzung zu genehmigen, kann denen keiner mehr helfen...

Zudem sind eh nur ca. die Hälfte der Vereine in B-W im Verband organisiert, der Rest wird sich freuen über zusätzliche Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die Vereine so doof wären, die Beschneidung eigener Rechte in die Satzung zu genehmigen, kann denen keiner mehr helfen...
> 
> Zudem sind eh nur ca. die Hälfte der Vereine in B-W im Verband organisiert, der Rest wird sich freuen über zusätzliche Möglichkeiten.



Klar, und ansonsten muss eben ein Mitglied des Vereins den Kurs ganz privat veranstalten. 

Es ist aber auch klar, was die alternativen Einnahmequellen der Verbände sein werden. Wenn die Einnahmen nicht mehr über die Kurse kommen, werden die Verbände sich entweder mehr in das Pachtgeschäft von Gewässern verlagern, was den zusätzlichen Vorteil der Vereinsbindung für den Verband hat oder sie werden die Beiträge erhöhen oder sie machen halt beides. Der Rubel muss und wird rollen, so oder so!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Oder sie können mal die Hälfte ihrer für Angler und das Angeln eh nutzlosen Angestellten feuern.

Oder immer mehr Vereine werden wie jetzt schon dann kündigen (schon knappe 10.000 Zahler verloren im letzten Jahr wegen Rückkehr in DAFV und daraus resultierender Beitragserhöhung (die alleine mir bekannt sind) - läuft ;.-))) )

Ob der anglerfeindliche Minister Hauk (CDU) , der ja auch die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes verhindert, obwohl er dabei NICHT auf die GRÜNEN angewiesen wäre, das am Ende wirklich freiwillig auch unterschreibt, wasseine Behörde ausgemacht hat, oder ob der WAV doch noch klagen muss, das wird sich dann zeigen.

In B-W gibts ja fast nur anglerfeindliche Parteien, SPD, CDU, GRÜNE eh, etc. ...

[youtube1]IAjfZZL-99w[/youtube1]


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Ein gutes Ergebnis vor allem für angehende Angler!

Ein solches Monopol ist auch wohl ein Witz,
wie auch die Prüfung an sich,
denn er erschwerte Zugang in Deutschland verhindert eine breite Vernetzung des Angelns in der Gesellschaft,
was eines der größten Probleme der Angelei ist.
Sicherlich ein größeres, als ungeprüfte Angler ans Wasser zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Dazu auch aus Canstatter Zeitung von gestern:
https://www.cannstatter-zeitung.de/...ereischein-kurse-beigelegt-_arid,2132875.html


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Juni 2017)

War denn in B-W ein Kurs vor der Fischerprüfung vorgeschrieben? In NRW ist dies nicht der Fall. Ich selber habe vor gefühlten 100 Jahren die Prüfung ohne jeden Kurs mit 14 Jahren abgelegt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn die Vereine so doof wären, die Beschneidung eigener Rechte in die Satzung zu genehmigen, kann denen keiner mehr helfen...



Du musst sie ja nur vor die Wahl stellen: Satzungsänderung oder Beitragserhöhung?


----------



## Franky (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> War denn in B-W ein Kurs vor der Fischerprüfung vorgeschrieben? In NRW ist dies nicht der Fall. Ich selber habe vor gefühlten 100 Jahren die Prüfung ohne jeden Kurs mit 14 Jahren abgelegt.



Ja!
http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...BW1998V3P16&doc.part=S&toc.poskey=#focuspoint

Das Problem an Deinem Prüfungsdokument wird sein, dass Du in Hessen (und anderen BL) keinen Fischereischein bekommen wirst, sofern Du nicht den Nachweis über einen Vorbereitungslehrgang adäquat zum hessischen (bzw. anderen BL) erbringen kannst. Im Zweifel heisst das "Nachsitzen und nochmal das Ganze"!
Is ********, is aber so...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Franky schrieb:


> Ja!
> http://www.landesrecht-bw.de/jporta...BW1998V3P16&doc.part=S&toc.poskey=#focuspoint
> 
> Das Problem an Deinem Prüfungsdokument wird sein, dass Du in Hessen (und anderen BL) keinen Fischereischein bekommen wirst, sofern Du nicht den Nachweis über einen Vorbereitungslehrgang adäquat zum hessischen (bzw. anderen BL) erbringen kannst. Im Zweifel heisst das "Nachsitzen und nochmal das Ganze"!
> Is ********, is aber so...



Würde mich wundern, weil die Prüfungen unter den Bundesländern gegenseitig anerkannt wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> War denn in B-W ein Kurs vor der Fischerprüfung vorgeschrieben?


Jepp, Kurspflicht, nur ein Prüfungstermin pro Jahr plus 1 oder 2 Ausweichtermine (weiss nicht, ob wenigstens das inzwischen gelockert wurde).

Anglerfeindlichen und inkompetenten Verbänden, wie zigfach im LFV-BW nachgewiesen, oder wie bei euch beim Zensurverband Rheinischer Fischereiverband, muss man einfach die Kohle entziehen. 

Ist das einzige, was da überhaupt noch zum nachdenken anregt. 

Wenn man dazu wie in B-W durch die zweite Legislatur GRÜNE und eine komplett NABU-durchseuchte Verwaltung, sowie einen von den GRÜNEN am Nasenring durch die Manege gezogenen Juniorpartner wie die CDU mit  ihrem anglerfeindlichen Minister Hauk hat, ist ALLES, was solchen Verbänden weh tut, erstmal gut für Angler und Angeln...

Um den Dreck aufzuräumen, den der LFV Baden-Württemberg und seine genauso unfähigen Vorgängerverbände in den letzten 20 - 30 Jahren hinterlassen haben, muss man selbst im günstigsten Falle noch lange dicke Bretter bohren, da  zu viele der Verbanditen und Vereinsjogis da eine jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche hinter sich haben.

Und da ist es dann immer gut, wenn es Kämpfer die den WAV und seinen Vorsitzenden Schock gibt!

Einfach nur um in der Praxis zu zeigen, dass man sich nicht alles per se gefallen lassen muss, nur weil was von Regierung, Behörden oder Verbanditen kommt..

Wies am Ende ausgeht, wird sich zeigen...

Wir werden berichten...l

offtopic an





Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern, weil die Prüfungen unter den Bundesländern gegenseitig anerkannt wurden.


Als Gastangler ja, bei Umzug kann es sein, dass Du wieder Prüfung machen musst, wenn Du keinen Kurs nachweisen kannst (Bayern z. B. sogar im Gesetz/Verordnung festgeschrieben)
offtopic aus


----------



## Franky (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern, weil die Prüfungen unter den Bundesländern gegenseitig anerkannt wurden.



/kurz OT
Jein! Siehe hier § 26
https://umwelt.hessen.de/sites/default/files/media/hmuelv/hessisches_fischereigesetz_hfischg.pdf
und hier dazu ein Schreiben
https://rp-kassel.hessen.de/sites/r...ads/Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer.pdf

Hatte selbst ein wenig "Zusatzarbeit" mit meiner Bremer Ausstattung bei einem Herrn...........
/OT off


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



> bei Umzug kann es sein, dass Du wieder Prüfung machen ,musst, wenn Du keinen Kurs nachweisen kannst (Bayern z. B. sogar im Gesetz/Verordnung festgeschrieben)



In Bayern ist klar festgeschrieben welche Prüfungen anerkannt sind:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayVwV97457-173?hl=true 

NRW z.B. ist quasi komplett anerkannt. Eigentlich ein Unding, dass man solche unbekursten Halbwilden hier einfach so angeln lässt, ohne dass sie vorher in einem 30-stündigen, hervorragenden Vorbereitungskurs durch mich oder einen anderen Ausbilder-Kollegen die bayerische Auffasung von Angelfischerei eingepflanzt bekommen haben  :q :q :q 

Das grundsätzliche Problem gibt es aber. Es gibt hier Boardies, die ihr ganzes Leben lang geangelt haben (z.T. sogar Zusatzausbildungen wie Gewässerwart etc. absolviert hatten) und dann beim Umzug in ein anderes Bundesland die Prüfung nochmals ablegen durften siehe Beitrag von Knispel: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=297387&page=2


----------



## Koenigsgambit (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Wenn Sie einen Teil der Kursteilnehmer verlieren, können/werden sie wohl die Prüfungsgebühren etwas anheben
(oder wer nimmt die Prüfung ab?). Gebühren für die Zusendung
der Bescheinigungen, der Fantasie sind kaum Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Dann gibts Wettbewerb - wenns die nicht verbandsgebundenen Vereine das besser und billiger machen, wird nicht viel von der unseligen Verbandsmonopolerie über bleiben.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Ich bezog mich mehr auf die Prüfungsgebühren an sich,
nicht so auf den Kursus (der wird dann wohl in jedem Verein
angeboten werden). Hier in Niedersachsen, wenn ich es recht erinnere, waren zwei Prüder vor Ort. Einer vom Verband, einer
vom Landratsamt. Der urs an sich wurde in einem Verein
durchgeführt,


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

aaah, sorry! Missverstanden!
Gebühren werden aber ja vom Land festgesetzt für die Prüfung, nicht vom Verband..


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



> Wenn die Einnahmen nicht mehr über die Kurse kommen, werden die Verbände  sich entweder mehr in das Pachtgeschäft von Gewässern verlagern,


Da werden die hier in BW ziemlich schlechte Karten haben - es gibt bei uns fast keine Verbandsgewässer bzw. nur in verschwindend geringer Zahl (und dann z. T. auch nicht grade der Hit - wie dieser seltsame See mit den un-essbaren Algenforellen).

Und der Rest von dem bisle Regional-Wasser ist quasi schon vergeben. Da muss man fast schon sagen: Zum Glück.

Zudem: Pachten kostet Kohle (insbesondere in Teuer-BW) - und das wird umso schwieriger, je geringer die Einnahmen insgesamt ausfallen :q


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Du musst sie ja nur vor die Wahl stellen: Satzungsänderung oder Beitragserhöhung?


Die müssen doch eh erhöhen, weil sie 
a) pleite sind
b) ihnen die Mitglieder weg laufen
und sie trotzdem unbedingt
c) zurück auf Frau Dr. Schoß wollten

Mit der Konsequenz, dass dann noch mehr Vereine kündigungen,
denn an "Leistung" ist ja auch nix zu sehen.

Jeder €uro, der diesem Verband entzogen wird 
und sein Sterben beschleunigt,
ist zu begrüßen.
Von all den vielen miesen Verbänden in D, 
ist BaWü nun wirklich der mieseste.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Wenn ihr meint, dass es ohne Verband besser ist. Das Ganze könnte sich als Pyrrhussieg herausstellen.


----------



## Deep Down (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wenn ihr meint, dass es ohne Verband besser ist. Das Ganze könnte sich als Pyrrhussieg herausstellen.



Ohne Verband nicht, aber ohne diesen Verband ist anscheinend alles besser!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

ohne anglerfeindliche Angel- und Sportfischerverbände wie den naturschützenden DAFV und seine Mitgliedsverbände ..

Ich bin aber absoluter Anhänger und Verfechter und hoffe immer noch auf gute Verbände, die statt wie DAFV und Konsorten GEGEN Angler arbeiten, statt dessen Angler und Angeln schützen und mitnehmen.

GEGEN DAFV und seine Abnickvasallen- und Zensurverbände und PRO richtige Anglerverbände..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Einfach wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Soeben direkt aus der Quelle.
Heute hat das Ministerium erklärt, Minister Hauk wird die Landesfischereiverordnung trotz der Zusagen nicht ändern. Der LFVBW darf damit weiterhin pro Jahr 350 000€ Monopolgebühren kassieren. Was lernt man daraus? Wieviel ist ein Ministerwort im Zweifel wert....

Wo steckt denn das Smilie das so ein braunes Häufchen darstellen kann?


----------



## Luidor (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Dann wird der Verein die Klage hoffentlich durchziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

hoffe ich auch..


----------



## Franky (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Soeben direkt aus der Quelle.
> Heute hat das Ministerium erklärt, Minister Hauk wird die Landesfischereiverordnung trotz der Zusagen nicht ändern. Der LFVBW darf damit weiterhin pro Jahr 350 000€ Monopolgebühren kassieren. Was lernt man daraus? Wieviel ist ein Ministerwort im Zweifel wert....
> 
> Wo steckt denn das Smilie das so ein braunes Häufchen darstellen kann?



Hab leider nur nen freundlichen...


----------



## Mulich (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Welcher Partei gehören Eyb und Hauck  gemeinsam an ?

Somit liegt die Begründung schon auf dem Tisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

wie kann man nur so pöhse über diese "ehrenwerte" Gesellschaft denken,  wenns ums Angeln geht...

Ahh, deswegen vielleicht:
CDU Baden-Württemberg: 
Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen..


----------



## Mulich (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wie kann man nur so pöhse über diese "ehrenwerte" Gesellschaft denken,  wenns ums Angeln geht...
> 
> Ahh, deswegen vielleicht:
> CDU Baden-Württemberg:
> Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen..



Ja, genau. 
Es handelt sich ja um Politiker...Somit nicht schwer diese zu durchschauen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (8. August 2018)

*AW: Kursmonopol für Prüfung verloren:  Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Inzwischen ist alles geregelt. Die LFVO Baden-Württemberg wird 2019 dahingehend geändert, das Kursmonopol für den Verband fällt weg.
Wir haben eine Sonderregelung und können bis zur Änderung der LFVO Kurse ohne Verband duchführen.
Wir führen Prüfungen für unsere Kurse selbst durch, ohne Verband.

Unsere Schulungsunterlagen sind von der Fischereibehörde geprüft und genehmigt. Für alle Themen. Im Gegensatz zu den Verbandsunterlagen.
Die Klage ruht bis zur Änderung der LFVO 2019 und ist dan obsolet.
Es geht doch einiges ohne Verband. Man braucht halt Nerven und Durchhaltevermögen.


----------

